# is this a no go? fx 5900/nforce2

## jabbanoobiedoo

first of all - please forgive my newbiness. 

this is my problem: i am trying to set up a gaming rig, containing a nforce2 board and a gf fx5900. everything worked out just fine building from tarball stage1, although it took ages... usb is up and running. nforce net and audio worked instantly. the only problem: no 3d-hardware acceleration. what i did: emerge nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx. i edited the XF86config to load the "nvidia" driver instead of "nv" and uncommented the "glx" part. after saving and starting x back up i only get hieroglyphics and the screen locks up. i even can't change to another screen. reset and change back the config is the only way to get back to a screen. i also tried the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website, same problem. a friend of mine was able to get it to work with red hat and a 2.6 kernel,  but with that configuration other things didn´t work, like   nvnet, etc. does anyone know about this specific problem? i´d really like to get it working. im so pissed with windows...

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

ok, after having read some other threads, this is what i have tried since my first post: according to many users it has got something to do with acpi- so first i disabled acpi on bootup in my lilo config - same scrambled up screen, then i recompiled my kernel (2.4.20-r7) without acpi enabled: same thing. another curiosity: without acpi my usb doesnt work, although i didnt touch the usb settings in the kernel or in the autoload.conf or make.conf. according to some other users it has got to do with my mobo (epox 8rda+) and its inferior linux bios support, well i dont think this is true, because nvidia drivers worked with the 2.6 kernel....what could i have left out??? any ideas, guys?

----------

## trajedi

ok i was thinking i was the only one with that problem.. i have gf fx 5200 and get the same problems.. so your not the only one i would like to see this problem solved also..

----------

## keifir

Here r some suggestions:

1)could be a good idea to check for BIOS updates. I know that MSI boards had some compatibility issues with FX nvidia cards.

2)Double-check that you have disabled APIC, not ACPI, but APIC!

it should be in kernel like this:

- APIC support for uniprocessors/multiprocessors. Disable it.

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

apic was never enabled in the kernel. and the other threads were about acpi! the only thing is: i cant disable apic in my bios settings, or else i will get a bsod on my winxp-system... ill give it a try anyway... thx for your response

----------

## trajedi

would it matter any thing about smp.? my friend told me something about that but i could be wrong..

----------

## isnogood

I know a guy that had the same motherboard with the same problems (although he had a fx5600).After a BIOS upgrade things worked fine for him.The BIOS upgrade was a bitch according to him.

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

ok, i disabled apic in the bios, disabled 8xAGP, checked that apic is not compiled in my kernel, still same problem. this is pretty annoying! what do you mean with "BIOS was a bitch"??

----------

## bogomips

First, smp shouldn't be the problem with the newest nvidia drivers. I use nvidia-cards in a smp board since 2000. The actual card in the smp box is a fx5200 and I haven't had any problems with it. Also tv-out works perfectly.

Some advise:

Try to play with your agp settings in Bios and agpgart module. Also nvidia ships his own agp module. Perhaps it's worth to give it a try. Personally I've never used nvidias agp module.

And no, I don't think it's a acpi issue in this case...

I hope that helps

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *trajedi wrote:*   

> would it matter any thing about smp.? my friend told me something about that but i could be wrong..

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   huh? sorry, i am a linux noob,what are you trying to say?

----------

## bogomips

 *jabbanoobiedoo wrote:*   

>  *trajedi wrote:*   would it matter any thing about smp.? my friend told me something about that but i could be wrong.. 
> 
>     huh? sorry, i am a linux noob,what are you trying to say?

 

He talks about a multiprozessor machine  :Cool: 

Yeah, a bios upgrade is in the most cases a good thing (TM)

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *bogomips wrote:*   

> First, smp shouldn't be the problem with the newest nvidia drivers. I use nvidia-cards in a smp board since 2000. The actual card in the smp box is a fx5200 and I haven't had any problems with it. Also tv-out works perfectly.
> 
> Some advise:
> 
> Try to play with your agp settings in Bios and agpgart module. Also nvidia ships his own agp module. Perhaps it's worth to give it a try. Personally I've never used nvidias agp module.
> ...

 

 thx for your advice - what exactly do you mean, with "playing around with agpgart module". should i disable it, or run it with special settings?

i'm still new to this field, so i still need the exact instructions...

----------

## Moled

give us a copy of /var/log/XFree86.0.log

and your xfree config

otherwise we can only guess what is going on

----------

## bogomips

 *jabbanoobiedoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  thx for your advice - what exactly do you mean, with "playing around with agpgart module". should i disable it, or run it with special settings?
> 
> i'm still new to this field, so i still need the exact instructions...

 

disabling would be a bad idea (TM)

I can't tell you exactly which settings you have to try. Please read the nvidia manual. There are a lot of tips and advises.

As example see @  APPENDIX F: CONFIGURING AGP in the nvidia readme

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *Moled wrote:*   

> give us a copy of /var/log/XFree86.0.log
> 
> and your xfree config
> 
> otherwise we can only guess what is going on

 

here you go:

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-gss i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 07 October 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 12 13:25:07 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "SONY HMD A220"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce FX 5900"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000002c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1000,000f card 1000,1000 rev 26 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,0003 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0331 card 107d,2971 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0331) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe2012000 - 0xe20121ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe2010000 - 0xe2010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe2011000 - 0xe20110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe3085000 - 0xe308503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe3084000 - 0xe30847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe3081000 - 0xe3081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe3000000 - 0xe307ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe3087000 - 0xe3087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe3086000 - 0xe30860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe3083000 - 0xe3083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe3080000 - 0xe3080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe2012000 - 0xe20121ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe2010000 - 0xe2010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe2011000 - 0xe20110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe3085000 - 0xe308503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe3084000 - 0xe30847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe3081000 - 0xe3081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe3000000 - 0xe307ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe3087000 - 0xe3087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe3086000 - 0xe30860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe3083000 - 0xe3083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe3080000 - 0xe3080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe2012000 - 0xe20121ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe2010000 - 0xe2010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe2011000 - 0xe20110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe3085000 - 0xe308503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe3084000 - 0xe30847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe3081000 - 0xe3081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe3000000 - 0xe307ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe3087000 - 0xe3087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe3086000 - 0xe30860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe3083000 - 0xe3083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe3080000 - 0xe3080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

	RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

	GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

	GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

	GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

	GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

	GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

	GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

	GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

	Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

	GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

	GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

	0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

	Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

	GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

	Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

	GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

	GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

	0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

	GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

	GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset Unknown NVIDIA chip found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe2012000 - 0xe20121ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe2010000 - 0xe2010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe2011000 - 0xe20110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe3085000 - 0xe308503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe3084000 - 0xe30847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe3081000 - 0xe3081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe3000000 - 0xe307ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe3087000 - 0xe3087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe3086000 - 0xe30860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe3083000 - 0xe3083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe3080000 - 0xe3080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe2012000 - 0xe20121ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe2010000 - 0xe2010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe2011000 - 0xe20110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe3085000 - 0xe308503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe3084000 - 0xe30847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe3081000 - 0xe3081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe3000000 - 0xe307ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe3087000 - 0xe3087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe3086000 - 0xe30860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe3083000 - 0xe3083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe3080000 - 0xe3080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "Unknown NVIDIA chipset"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NV(0): Detected CRTC controller 0 being used

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0): DDC Monitor info: 0x839fb88

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SNY  Model: 1970  Serial#: 16843009

(II) NV(0): Year: 2000  Week: 32

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 24

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.605

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  312 x 234 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 200 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: SONY HMD-A220

(II) NV(0): Serial No: 4511535

(II) NV(0): end of DDC Monitor info

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(WW) NV(0): config file vrefresh range 40-150Hz not within DDC vrefresh range 48-120Hz

(II) NV(0): SONY HMD A220: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) NV(0): SONY HMD A220: Using vrefresh range of 40.00-150.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(--) NV(0): Display dimensions: (330, 240) mm

(--) NV(0): DPI set to (78, 81)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe2012000 - 0xe20121ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe2010000 - 0xe2010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe2011000 - 0xe20110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe3085000 - 0xe308503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe3084000 - 0xe30847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe3081000 - 0xe3081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe3000000 - 0xe307ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe3087000 - 0xe3087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe3086000 - 0xe30860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe3083000 - 0xe3083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe3080000 - 0xe3080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[21] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[23] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) NV(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(EE) [GLX]: Failed to add GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

this is my working XF86config - the only thing i change is "nv" to "nvidia"

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Buttons"      "5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SONY HMD A220"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce FX 5900"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce FX 5900"

    Monitor     "SONY HMD A220"

    Option      "NvAGP"  "4"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

----------

## bogomips

First I think the

 Option "NvAGP" "4"

should go to the device section...

2nd:  From where do you have this option?

I don't think NvAGP 4 is a valid option. The range is only 0 -3 according to the manual

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *bogomips wrote:*   

> First I think the
> 
>  Option "NvAGP" "4"
> 
> should go to the device section...
> ...

 

i got that from another thread, it said "4" was to automatically choose the agpgart.there was no difference putting in that option. in the original XF86config there was no such option at all...

----------

## isnogood

i might be wrong here but FX5900 is not on the list of cards that driver supports and it can't identify the chipset either 'unknown chipset'.According to nvidia it is supported though.Make sure you got the 4496 driver.Sorry - I am a moron.It doesn't load the extension 'glx from nvidia but from xfree.Should look like this:

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

You're ok up to here.

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

Thats what you need,too.Last edited by isnogood on Sun Oct 12, 2003 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *isnogood wrote:*   

> i might be wrong here but FX5900 is not on the list of cards that driver supports and it can't identify the chipset either 'unknown chipset'.According to nvidia it is supported though.Make sure you got the 4496 driver.

 

well, the 4496 is the only one i get with "emerge -k nvidia-kernel"

----------

## isnogood

Did you emerge nvidia-glx,too?

----------

## bogomips

As a short summary:

1. See that you have the latest bios for your mb.

2. make sure you have nvidia-kernel *AND* nvidia-glx installed (re-emerge if needed)

3. Try out if it works if you choose the nv driver from xfree

If it works switch back to nvidia.

4. run opengl-update nvidia as mentioned in the ebuild

5. Play with the agp settings in XF86.config. Try out 'Option "NvAgp" "0"' in the device section

The following are some snippets from my config:

Section "Module"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "speedo"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "dri"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "NV15 (Geforce2 GTS)"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

  VendorName   "NVidia"

  option        "DPMS" "off"

EndSection

if needed but in the device section the agp settings.

Hope that helps

----------

## Moled

I have a 5900 and it works fine

when I meant the log I mean when you are using the nvidia module

that one wont help find out where the other module breaks   :Rolling Eyes: 

yes "NvAGP" "4" is invalid

a bit from mine:

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5900 Ultra

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.35.20.22.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *Moled wrote:*   

> I have a 5900 and it works fine
> 
> when I meant the log I mean when you are using the nvidia module
> 
> that one wont help find out where the other module breaks  
> ...

 

thx for your help guys, i will try out things, as soon as my girlfriend has left...  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## trajedi

what i was saying is my friend say's that the nforce chipset uses smp do i need to have that compiled in my kernel.?

----------

## bogomips

 *trajedi wrote:*   

> what i was saying is my friend say's that the nforce chipset uses smp do i need to have that compiled in my kernel.?

 

smp = symmetric-multi-processing

I don't know if the nforce chipset is smp capable but that doesn't matter if you have only 1 processor in your motherboard!

So if you have a mb which supports more than one processor and also there are more than one installed, then you can and will use the smp option.

But again smp has nothing todo with the nvidia-drivers.

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *Moled wrote:*   

> I have a 5900 and it works fine
> 
> when I meant the log I mean when you are using the nvidia module
> 
> that one wont help find out where the other module breaks  
> ...

 

I JUST LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Thanks so much!!! 

it finally worked! this is what i did: i updated my bios to the latest release.

changed the XF86Config "NvAGP" "0" , NoLogo "1"

and now:

bash-2.05b# glxgears

26145 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5229.000 FPS

29565 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5913.000 FPS

29568 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5913.600 FPS

29564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5912.800 FPS

29271 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5854.200 FPS

29231 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5846.200 FPS

are those numbers correct? could there be any more optimization?

----------

## bogomips

 *jabbanoobiedoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it finally worked! this is what i did: i updated my bios to the latest release.
> 
> changed the XF86Config "NvAGP" "0" , NoLogo "1"
> ...

 

Nice  :Cool: 

The Number seems to be ok for glxgears.

Yep, try other NvAGP options. 0 disables AGP support:-(

Please read the README for further optimizations

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

WHOA!  :Shocked: 

this is with Options "NvAgp" "3"

bash-2.05b# glxgears

35678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7135.600 FPS

36428 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7285.600 FPS

36425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7285.000 FPS

36365 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7273.000 FPS

36408 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7281.600 FPS

this is with opengl-update nvidia

bash-2.05b# glxgears

39684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7936.800 FPS

41040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8208.000 FPS

41151 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8230.200 FPS

41175 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8235.000 FPS

41038 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8207.600 FPS

----------

